# PVC Membranes



## COROOFGUY (Jul 25, 2009)

I have seen that Sarnafil and Fibertite are the preferred brands of PVC. Has anyone worked with Cooley's C-3 or C-3 Plus Membrane? I believe that Johns Manville is bringing this membrane to the market.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

yes you can still get Cooley although they have been focusing on this product http://www.illusionsroofing.com/ . They also private label for JM and several others.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Cooley C-3*

The Warranty with Cooley c-3 is 20 years and with c-3 plus it is 25 years - Whereas Fibertite comes in at 30 years. Fibertite though can be more difficult to get. Their process in becoming an approved contractor is pretty vigorous. So you are going to have to keep these things in mind in addition to what else has been posted here about it.


----------

